# Biete Lenze 9220 /9210



## ch_1.0 (25 November 2009)

hallo

ich verkaufe folgende produkte (gebraucht):

1x Lenze 9210
4x Lenze 9220



mfg
 ch_1.0


----------



## Thawk (9 September 2010)

Hallo,
ist zwar lange her aber zum einen hast du noch einen 9220? oder evtl ein Handbuch für dieses Modell.

Wenn jemand das liest und ein Handbuch für das Modell hat. bitte eine Nachricht an mich.


gruss Frank


----------



## rensiem (22 Juni 2011)

Gutentag CH1.0,

Ich suche eine Lenze 9220 mit Master-modul. Haben Sie noch so eine Regler?


----------



## Per (22 Juni 2011)

*Lenze Servo controller 9200 series*

Grade im Netz gefunden.


Gruß Per


----------

